# Other Pets > Birds >  Chico

## tangell88

Here is our new addition to the family, Chico.  He is a Goffins Cockatoo. The tye dye part is his diaper.

----------


## crepers86

you put diapers on birds

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> you put diapers on birds


Not as uncommon as you think.

My friend rescues pigeons and they were diapers as well.

Your new friend is cute, and that diaper is quite stylish.

----------


## tangell88

yea that way we dont have to worry about having bird poop on everything. eventually we would like to train him to only go on paper

----------

